

Cops Can Fire GPS Tracking Projectile onto Vehicle - nightbrawler
http://www.starchase.com/how-it-workss/howitworks.html

======
nightbrawler
A story about its use: [http://www.myfoxdc.com/story/23790294/crime-fighting-
tech-us...](http://www.myfoxdc.com/story/23790294/crime-fighting-tech-uses-
tracking-projectile-to-tail-suspect-vehicles)

